# OCI Pre-approval Processing time



## ashok_nka (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi guys,

I submitted my OCI application on 9th July 2021 it has been three months still I did not get any reply. I spoke to VFS they said it is sent for pre-approval to consulate general of india Sydney. If anyone have undergone such a process, please let me know how long it takes for processing such pre-approval applications !!!

Thanks,


----------



## kirankumarb2017 (Sep 12, 2017)

ashok_nka said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my OCI application on 9th July 2021 it has been three months still I did not get any reply. I spoke to VFS they said it is sent for pre-approval to consulate general of india Sydney. If anyone have undergone such a process, please let me know how long it takes for processing such pre-approval applications !!!
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Ashok, have you had any luck with this yet? I applied mine on 08 September 2021 and I got told that it gets processed within 4-8 weeks. But wondering why it took you so much time for you and what's this pre-approval process about? Most of my friends got it in 5 weeks.


----------



## Ramnaresh (Oct 28, 2021)

kirankumarb2017 said:


> Hi Ashok, have you had any luck with this yet? I applied mine on 08 September 2021 and I got told that it gets processed within 4-8 weeks. But wondering why it took you so much time for you and what's this pre-approval process about? Most of my friends got it in 5 weeks.


Hi Kiran, have you received your OCI yet? If it did, how long exactly it take from submission date? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## kirankumarb2017 (Sep 12, 2017)

Ramnaresh said:


> Hi Kiran, have you received your OCI yet? If it did, how long exactly it take from submission date? Please let me know. Thanks


Hi Ramnaresh, yes i have received the OCI now. Total time it took was exactly 5 weeks. I think it's the usual time you need to expect too. Thanks


----------



## Ramnaresh (Oct 28, 2021)

Thank you, Kiran.


----------



## rakesh_r5 (Dec 1, 2013)

kirankumarb2017 said:


> Hi Ramnaresh, yes i have received the OCI now. Total time it took was exactly 5 weeks. I think it's the usual time you need to expect too. Thanks


Hi Kiran, is it 5 weeks from date of application acceptance by VFS?

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## Ramnaresh (Oct 28, 2021)

rakesh_r5 said:


> Hi Kiran, is it 5 weeks from date of application acceptance by VFS?
> 
> Regards,
> Rakesh


Hi Rakesh

I received an update exactly after 4 weeks from when the application has been accepted. It may take about 3 days for the document to arrive.

thanks


----------



## rakesh_r5 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Ramnaresh


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I applied for Surrender of my Indian passport through Post. The post was delivered to the PO Box on Tuesday(9.11.2021). How long does VGS global take to acknowledge my application?


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Kumar,
Did you have to do any documents notary? 
thank you, Kanth.


----------



## kirankumarb2017 (Sep 12, 2017)

rakesh_r5 said:


> Hi Kiran, is it 5 weeks from date of application acceptance by VFS?
> 
> Regards,
> Rakesh


Hi Rakesh, it's from the date of submission. And exactly after 4 weeks from the date of acknowledgement, they will process and send the OCI. Add additional days for postal delivery service.


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

Mkanth said:


> Hi Kumar,
> Did you have to do any documents notary?
> thank you, Kanth.


No, I just send them a photocopy of my passport and citizenship certificate.


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

kumardeepak said:


> Hi Kumar
> Did you get any update ?
> 
> I applied for Surrender of my Indian passport through Post. The post was delivered to the PO Box on Tuesday(9.11.2021). How long does VGS global take to acknowledge my application?


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

My application was acknowledged by VFS on 19/11/2021 (Friday) and was send to Indian consulate on 22/11/2021 (Monday). 
I reckon it takes VFS around 9-10 working days to acknowledge applications send via post.


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

kumardeepak said:


> My application was acknowledged by VFS on 19/11/2021 (Friday) and was send to Indian consulate on 22/11/2021 (Monday).
> I reckon it takes VFS around 9-10 working days to acknowledge applications send via post.


Thanks . I got the ack from VFS on 19 and Consulate from 22 Nov. I sent it on 17th to VFS .Fingers crossed.


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

kumardeepak said:


> My application was acknowledged by VFS on 19/11/2021 (Friday) and was send to Indian consulate on 22/11/2021 (Monday).
> I reckon it takes VFS around 9-10 working days to acknowledge applications send via post.


Hi Kumar
I have received the Indian passport cancelled with surrender certificate today . Waiting for OCI


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

joyshibu said:


> Hi Kumar
> I have received the Indian passport cancelled with surrender certificate today . Waiting for OCI


That was quick. Hopefully I will get mine soon.


----------



## pinku (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I didn't wanted to start another thread so thought will ask the query here.
For Indian passport surrender the checklist at VFS website says to create account and application for surrender at passportindia.gov.in.
But there is a recent notification that asks to create the application at Renunciation of Indian Citizenship
I am confused, I had created the application at passportindia.gov.in, but then saw the other notification.

Do anyone has any idea or has recently applied?

Cheers,


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

pinku said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I didn't wanted to start another thread so thought will ask the query here.
> For Indian passport surrender the checklist at VFS website says to create account and application for surrender at passportindia.gov.in.
> ...


I recently got my surrender certificate. I just followed instructions as per VFS website. I completed and printed application form using this link Passport Seva at Indian Embassies. When you click on Australia it takes you to passportindia.gov.in.


----------



## pinku (Sep 3, 2015)

kumardeepak said:


> I recently got my surrender certificate. I just followed instructions as per VFS website. I completed and printed application form using this link Passport Seva at Indian Embassies. When you click on Australia it takes you to passportindia.gov.in.


Thank you Deepak,
I sent my application on Wednesday last week using Express Post to VFS Global, but the tracking id status is still 'Pending'(after 1 week), I am worried that Aus Post might have misplaced the parcel  ....
They are saying they can't start the investigation before January 17th  .... this entire process is getting messier for me...
Any one else had any experience of delayed delivery?


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

pinku said:


> Thank you Deepak,
> I sent my application on Wednesday last week using Express Post to VFS Global, but the tracking id status is still 'Pending'(after 1 week), I am worried that Aus Post might have misplaced the parcel  ....
> They are saying they can't start the investigation before January 17th  .... this entire process is getting messier for me...
> Any one else had any experience of delayed delivery?


AU Post are experiencing huge delays now. I was told that express post would take minimum 1 week. 
You just have to be very patient with the process. 

VFS also will not process your application straight away. When I applied, the application was delivered to VFS PO BOX and they took around 8-9 working days to accept the application and process the payment on my card. You will only receive notification from VFS once they have accepted the application. 

Just be patient. Can't do anything to make it a faster process at the moment.


----------



## pinku (Sep 3, 2015)

kumardeepak said:


> AU Post are experiencing huge delays now. I was told that express post would take minimum 1 week.
> You just have to be very patient with the process.
> 
> VFS also will not process your application straight away. When I applied, the application was delivered to VFS PO BOX and they took around 8-9 working days to accept the application and process the payment on my card. You will only receive notification from VFS once they have accepted the application.
> ...


I understand that AU post is being inundated with deliveries, my concern is the status of my parcel is still 'Pending', I don't care if it takes 2 weeks to reach VFS, I just want to see the status being updated so that I am reassured that the parcel atleast has safetly reached AU post warehouse from the letter box.
Do you know if even that(from letter box to warehouse) is taking more than 1 week?

Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pinku said:


> I understand that AU post is being inundated with deliveries, my concern is the status of my parcel is still 'Pending', I don't care if it takes 2 weeks to reach VFS, I just want to see the status being updated so that I am reassured that the parcel atleast has safetly reached AU post warehouse from the letter box.
> Do you know if even that(from letter box to warehouse) is taking more than 1 week?
> 
> Cheers.


Did you use the express post with signature option?
Cheers


----------



## pinku (Sep 3, 2015)

NB said:


> Did you use the express post with signature option?
> Cheers


Nope it was the normal express post, I think this is what is suggested by VFS.


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

kumardeepak said:


> I recently got my surrender certificate. I just followed instructions as per VFS website. I completed and printed application form using this link Passport Seva at Indian Embassies. When you click on Australia it takes you to passportindia.gov.in.


Any update on your application mate ?? . My application status is still under process. I am not sure how long more it takes


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

joyshibu said:


> Any update on your application mate ?? . My application status is still under process. I am not sure how long more it takes


Hi,

My Renunciation of Indian Citizenship and Surrender of Indian Passport application was accepted by VFS on 19th Nov and the application was finalised and dispatched to me on 6th Dec.

I then applied for OCI. My OCI application was accepted by VFS on 21st Dec and received by Indian High commission on 23rd Dec. Application status is Under-Process.


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

kumardeepak said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Renunciation of Indian Citizenship and Surrender of Indian Passport application was accepted by VFS on 19th Nov and the application was finalised and dispatched to me on 6th Dec.
> 
> I then applied for OCI. My OCI application was accepted by VFS on 21st Dec and received by Indian High commission on 23rd Dec. Application status is Under-Process.


 I have submitted both application together and the date of ack for OCI was 24 Nov .


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

OCI Printing Status : Processed as of yesterday .who knows how much time will it take more


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

joyshibu said:


> OCI Printing Status : Processed as of yesterday .who knows how much time will it take more


Great news! Hopefully not much longer.


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

joyshibu said:


> OCI Printing Status : Processed as of yesterday .who knows how much time will it take more


My application status changed to Documents Printing Status PROCESSED today.


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

kumardeepak said:


> My application status changed to Documents Printing Status PROCESSED today.


Oh that was really quick !!! Hope everyone is back from long break


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

kumardeepak said:


> My application status changed to Documents Printing Status PROCESSED today.


Did you receive your oci ? Mine is still showing as processed no movement after that .


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

joyshibu said:


> Did you receive your oci ? Mine is still showing as processed no movement after that .


Mine still shows Documents Printing Status PROCESSED on 12th Jan as well. No other movement.


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

kumardeepak said:


> Mine still shows Documents Printing Status PROCESSED on 12th Jan as well. No other movement.


Got an email from VFS as it will dispatched as opted in the application but still shows in OCI site as processed .Hope I will receive it 2 days


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

joyshibu said:


> Got an email from VFS as it will dispatched as opted in the application but still shows in OCI site as processed .Hope I will receive it 2 days


Unfortunately that will be the last status you see on the page and there will be no more updates. They don't even let you know the tracking number, so keep an eye on your postie.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

How much time VFS is taking these days to accept application after delivery? Back in Nov 2021, it was 6-7 days.


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

fugitive_4u said:


> Unfortunately that will be the last status you see on the page and there will be no more updates. They don't even let you know the tracking number, so keep an eye on your postie.


Yes. Pathetic service …not user friendly


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> How much time VFS is taking these days to accept application after delivery? Back in Nov 2021, it was 6-7 days.


For me it took only 2 days but seen in same thread up to 10 days


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

kumardeepak said:


> Mine still shows Documents Printing Status PROCESSED on 12th Jan as well. No other movement.


After 9 weeks of ordeal.. finally I got OCI ...


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

joyshibu said:


> After 9 weeks of ordeal.. finally I got OCI ...


Nice. Mine is still in the same stage. No update from VFS as well.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

My application was delivered yesterday and accepted by VFS today. Wait begins.


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

kumardeepak said:


> Nice. Mine is still in the same stage. No update from VFS as well.


You will get in 1 or 2 days . I got it exactly 10 days after processed .


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

joyshibu said:


> You will get in 1 or 2 days . I got it exactly 10 days after processed .


Mine was dispatched yesterday. Hopefully will get it this week !!!


----------



## parani (Aug 29, 2013)

My OCI application was acknowledged 24-November-2021 to the Sydney office. Document printing status is being processed on 20-January-2022. Since then, I have not received any notification regarding my application status. Could anyone please let me know when I could expect to receive my OCI card?


----------



## parani (Aug 29, 2013)

joyshibu said:


> I have submitted both application together and the date of ack for OCI was 24 Nov .


My OCI application was acknowledged 24-November-2021 to the Sydney office. Document printing status is being processed on 20-January-2022. Since then, I have not received any notification regarding my application status. Could you please let me know when I could expect to receive my OCI card?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

parani said:


> My OCI application was acknowledged 24-November-2021 to the Sydney office. Document printing status is being processed on 20-January-2022. Since then, I have not received any notification regarding my application status. Could you please let me know when I could expect to receive my OCI card?


You should call VFS and ask for status of OCI.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Seeking advice. I applied OCI for my toddler few weeks ago and are planning to travel to India in April. In case we don't receive OCI before our travel, can we travel on a tourist visa while the OCI application is active? Heard that it is issued in less than 2 days time.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Mithung said:


> Seeking advice. I applied OCI for my toddler few weeks ago and are planning to travel to India in April. In case we don't receive OCI before our travel, can we travel on a tourist visa while the OCI application is active? Heard that it is issued in less than 2 days time.


Yes you can apply for a tourist visa and travel to India. Since your travel is in April, you might want to monitor it's status before applying for a tourist visa.

All the best.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes you can apply for a tourist visa and travel to India. Since your travel is in April, you might want to monitor it's status before applying for a tourist visa.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks. Got a text from vfs 2 days ago saying it is being processed at the consulate.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

OCI status show 'Document Printing Status - Processed' on 21-Mar-2022. Any idea when I will receive it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> OCI status show 'Document Printing Status - Processed' on 21-Mar-2022. Any idea when I will receive it?


It’s just the delay in delivering to your post code
Cheers


----------



## raj07 (10 mo ago)

joyshibu said:


> Hi Kumar
> I have received the Indian passport cancelled with surrender certificate today . Waiting for OCI


Hi Kumar,
how long does it take to get OCI after your get surrender certificate. 
Thanks


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

raj07 said:


> Hi Kumar,
> how long does it take to get OCI after your get surrender certificate.
> Thanks


I got it in a week after consulate accepted the application


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Received the OCI today. Quite a ride from getting a PR, migrating to Australia, becoming a citizena and then getting an OCI.


----------



## Manju Rai (10 mo ago)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Received the OCI today. Quite a ride from getting a PR, migrating to Australia, becoming a citizena and then getting an OCI.


hi Ratnesh, I did express post my documents for OCI and renunciation on Wednesday, but havent heard anything from VFS acknowledging the receipt of the documents. Will VFS let me know or do I need to keep checking status on OCI website to track the progress of the application? What was your experience like?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Manju Rai said:


> hi Ratnesh, I did express post my documents for OCI and renunciation on Wednesday, but havent heard anything from VFS acknowledging the receipt of the documents. Will VFS let me know or do I need to keep checking status on OCI website to track the progress of the application? What was your experience like?


VFS will email you with the VFS application id when they have opened and accepted the application. Another assurance is the credit card being charged for your application.

It might upto 7 days for them open your application so I will suggest you to wait.


----------



## Manju Rai (10 mo ago)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> VFS will email you with the VFS application id when they have opened and accepted the application. Another assurance is the credit card being charged for your application.
> 
> It might upto 7 days for them open your application so I will suggest you to wait.


ok thanks Ratnesh.


----------



## Vaishali V (9 mo ago)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> VFS will email you with the VFS application id when they have opened and accepted the application. Another assurance is the credit card being charged for your application.
> 
> It might upto 7 days for them open your application so I will suggest you to wait.


Hi Ratnesh 

My application was on hold for about a week and was told that this due to the fact that I was applying after my parents who hold an OCi. Last Friday my credit card was charged and an application number was provided. Status says something along the lines of sent to consulate General for review. Is it 4 weeks from this point on?

Thanks in advance.
V


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Vaishali V said:


> Hi Ratnesh
> 
> My application was on hold for about a week and was told that this due to the fact that I was applying after my parents who hold an OCi. Last Friday my credit card was charged and an application number was provided. Status says something along the lines of sent to consulate General for review. Is it 4 weeks from this point on?
> 
> ...


It's 8-10 weeks from this point.


----------



## Vaishali V (9 mo ago)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> It's 8-10 weeks from this point.


Thanks again


----------



## mitrkapil (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello Guys,

Do I need to apply for renunciation of Indian passports first and then apply for OCI?

Or application for OCI will also include the renunciation process?


----------



## Manju Rai (10 mo ago)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Received the OCI today. Quite a ride from getting a PR, migrating to Australia, becoming a citizena and then getting an OCI.


Hi Ratnesh, my OCI application status was changed to PROCESSED on 05-May-2022, does this mean that OCI has been dispatched? or is there a OCI status DISPATCHED? Also when the OCI is dispatched will there be some sort of email with courier / post tracking ID ?


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

mitrkapil said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Do I need to apply for renunciation of Indian passports first and then apply for OCI?
> 
> Or application for OCI will also include the renunciation process?


You can submit both (OCI and renunciation of Indian passport ) same time . No need to do one after the other.


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

Mithung said:


> Seeking advice. I applied OCI for my toddler few weeks ago and are planning to travel to India in April. In case we don't receive OCI before our travel, can we travel on a tourist visa while the OCI application is active? Heard that it is issued in less than 2 days time.


Hi @Mithung

Can you please advise how did you go on this ? Did you receive it before travel or you had to take tourist visa? 

Thanks


----------



## hkhkhk (Mar 30, 2018)

I have applied for OCI and Indian passport together and after 6 weeks have only received surrender certificate along with OCI.

My question is, are we supposed to get surrender certificate and indian passport back if we submit the application together?


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

hkhkhk said:


> I have applied for OCI and Indian passport together and after 6 weeks have only received surrender certificate along with OCI.
> 
> My question is, are we supposed to get surrender certificate and indian passport back if we submit the application together?


Hi , After sending the application on post, how many days later did the credit card charged ?


----------



## hkhkhk (Mar 30, 2018)

prodigy+ said:


> Hi , After sending the application on post, how many days later did the credit card charged ?


After 5 days they deducted the amount (30/03/2022)


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

hkhkhk said:


> After 5 days they deducted the amount (30/03/2022)


From what I have heard, you would get your indian passport back and it says cancelled. 
I am not 100% sure though


----------



## thisisram (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi. Need some inputs while Filling OCI online application 

1. National identification number

2. Previous passport number 

Occupational details. I am just driving Uber now. What should mention For below questions 

Address of employer ?

Employer contact number ? 

Do i need to attach employer letters in the attachments section ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achak017 (7 mo ago)

Hi, I applied for my toddler OCI at VFS Melbourne on the 1st June 2022. It still saying under process. Can someone please share timeline on your OCI application


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

The latest I heard is 6-7 weeks after the application is accepted by GOI( not VFS)


----------



## Achak017 (7 mo ago)

prodigy+ said:


> The latest I heard is 6-7 weeks after the application is accepted by GOI( not VFS)


Thanks. As per GOI tracking it was accepted on the 3.6.22 so another 2 weeks i suppose


----------



## Achak017 (7 mo ago)

Hi prodigy, if you don't mind me asking when did you apply OCI and what's your status?


----------



## singhk.2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

Achak017 said:


> Thanks. As per GOI tracking it was accepted on the 3.6.22 so another 2 weeks i suppose


Hey Achak,

How do you track application status on GOI?
I am only tracking it using the link that VFS sent on email. 

it always shows" Your application is received and under assessment at the High Commission/Consulate General of India."


----------



## Achak017 (7 mo ago)

singhk.2013 said:


> Hey Achak,
> 
> How do you track application status on GOI?
> I am only tracking it using the link that VFS sent on email.
> ...





https://ociservices.gov.in/statusEnqur




singhk.2013 said:


> Hey Achak,
> 
> How do you track application status on GOI?
> I am only tracking it using the link that VFS sent on email.
> ...








Status-Enquiry







ociservices.gov.in


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

Status-Enquiry







ociservices.gov.in


----------



## Achak017 (7 mo ago)

Hi, tracking changed to processed - document printing status. Hopefully with get it soon


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

It should take 1-2 weeks from now


----------



## singhk.2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

prodigy+ said:


> It should take 1-2 weeks from now


1-2 weeks to get delivered to Australian address?


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

singhk.2013 said:


> 1-2 weeks to get delivered to Australian address?


Yes


----------



## thisisram (Dec 17, 2015)

Achak017 said:


> Hi, tracking changed to processed - document printing status. Hopefully with get it soon


Hi
When did you receive OCI ?
Please share the time lines
Thanks


----------



## Achak017 (7 mo ago)

thisisram said:


> Hi
> When did you receive OCI ?
> Please share the time lines
> Thanks


Hi, I finally got my childs OCI on the 21.07.22.

I had applied on the 1.06.22 at the VFS Melbourne centre. Status changed to processed document printing status on the 11.07.22 on ocienquiry website. Next tracking update was on vfs website that document has been processed by indian consulate and has been sent to vfs on the 20.07.22.
21.07.22 got a message from vfs that document has been received and will be sent via courier. But i choose to pick it up from the centre.


----------



## Karthe (4 mo ago)

Hi All - Good Day!
Trust everyone is doing well!

I had applied for OCI via Melbourne VFS on 20th July 2022 and status has changed to 
*Your application has been assessed by the High Commission/Consulate General of India and is being returned to the centre where you applied.*

Can someone help me to understand if this means there is something wrong with the application and needs further updates? Reason for this concern is I have not seen any discussion in this forum with such status and its always been around "document printing" etc.


----------



## travelguru88 (4 mo ago)

Here's my timeline. I got slightly different updates then what people mentioned here if this helps anyone.
23.7.22 sent application by post. Submitted surrender documents and OCI together in the same post.
24.7.22 Australia Post tracking confirmation said it was received at VFS Melbourne centre)
27.7.22 Text mssg from VFS "Your application has been received and is under assessment

I applied via post so obviously didn't get any receipt. The VFS website mentions that you can track your application by putting in the reference number on the "receipt". VFS tracking said "No records found" for the entire process for me.

01.08.22 I was able to track my application reference on Status-Enquiry. It said "under process"
05.09.22 I got a message from Australia Post that I have an incoming package from VFS Global (nothing from VFS, no text message etc.)
06.09.22 Received my cancelled Indian passport, certificate of surrender, and a EFTPOS receipt from comm bank for the passport surrender process
07.09.22 Text message "Your documentation has been dispatched by Post/Courier to your nominated address". Also got another mssg "The assessment of your aplication is now complete. If you have not chosen a courier return service, please visit our website for more information...". I actually called them to confirm whether they dispatched it or not because the statusEnqury website still said "under process".
08.09.22 statusEnqury website updated to "processed"
19.09.22 text mssg "your documentation has been dispatched by post/Courier to your nominated address"
20.09.22 received OCI with another EFTPOS receipt from comm bank

Hope this helps people who are applying


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

travelguru88 said:


> Here's my timeline. I got slightly different updates then what people mentioned here if this helps anyone.
> 23.7.22 sent application by post. Submitted surrender documents and OCI together in the same post.
> 24.7.22 Australia Post tracking confirmation said it was received at VFS Melbourne centre)
> 27.7.22 Text mssg from VFS "Your application has been received and is under assessment
> ...



This is great, descriptive and very informational. Thanks for posting such detailed info.

It looks like 2 months from the start till the end.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello Aussiez...

Anybody applied OCI for minors - how to upload sign on OCI application ?
What do we do when minor AU passport dont have signature ?

After printing the OCI - do we have to thumbprint of kid on the declaration page ?

Please advise...

Thanks


----------



## userAdm*n (Mar 14, 2018)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hello Aussiez...
> 
> Anybody applied OCI for minors - how to upload sign on OCI application ?
> What do we do when minor AU passport dont have signature ?
> ...


You have to write "No Signature" on paper, scan and upload it when it asks for minors signature.
On the application form, one of the parents can sign it, thumbprint is not required.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

userAdm*n said:


> You have to write "No Signature" on paper, scan and upload it when it asks for minors signature.
> On the application form, one of the parents can sign it, thumbprint is not required.


Thanks...


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

OCI applications for Kids
Is it mandatory to take kids along for the OCI form submission at VFS appointment ?

Or we can just take the documentation and submit on their behalf ?


----------



## userAdm*n (Mar 14, 2018)

Mudassar_SM said:


> OCI applications for Kids
> Is it mandatory to take kids along for the OCI form submission at VFS appointment ?
> 
> Or we can just take the documentation and submit on their behalf ?


Kids are not required, any one parent can go with all documents.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

userAdm*n said:


> Kids are not required, any one parent can go with all documents.


Appreciate your response....Thanx a lot


----------



## tayal1983 (Dec 16, 2021)

Here's my timeline. 
08.08.22 sent application by post. Submitted surrender documents and OCI together in the same post.
11.08.22 Australia Post tracking confirmation said it was received at VFS Sydney centre)
22.08.22 Text msg from VFS "Your application has been received and is under assessment
15.09.22 Text msg from VFS "Assessment of your application is now complete"
20.09.22 Received Surrender certificate and Cancelled passport
Still waiting for OCI, while tracking its showing "Under Progress"........


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

tayal1983 said:


> Here's my timeline.
> 08.08.22 sent application by post. Submitted surrender documents and OCI together in the same post.
> 11.08.22 Australia Post tracking confirmation said it was received at VFS Sydney centre)
> 22.08.22 Text msg from VFS "Your application has been received and is under assessment
> ...


Are you checking the status on VFS website or Indiacn consulate's website? Please check Indian consulate's website for the status.


----------



## rubens83 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi there group. I had a question, but couldn't find the answer anywhere else. Sorry for the rookie question. But I am in the process of getting my Australian citizenship. I am not sure if I first need to apply and get an Australian passport before I apply for OCI and renunciation of Indian citizenship. Or I can apply before.
Thanks in advance


----------



## tayal1983 (Dec 16, 2021)

mansawant said:


> Are you checking the status on VFS website or Indian consulate's website? Please check Indian consulate's website for the status.


 Hi, thanks for info. Have checked now on Indian website. it is showing PROCESSED. Any idea how much time it would take more to OCI Card to deliver to VFS Sydney office. (And from Sydney to us by post- 5/6days). 
Documents Printing StatusPROCESSED


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

tayal1983 said:


> Hi, thanks for info. Have checked now on Indian website. it is showing PROCESSED. Any idea how much time it would take more to OCI Card to deliver to VFS Sydney office. (And from Sydney to us by post- 5/6days).
> 
> Documents Printing StatusPROCESSED


Please contact VFS team on their phone number or email them. In my case, my OCI was linked to my British passport and I wanted it to link to my Australian passport. So once my status changed to "Processed" VFS asked me to send the existing OCI card and passport if it has OCI visa sticker to them and after a weeks time I got my new OCI card, cancelled OCI card and the passports back.

So if you tell them the status, they will advise you the next step.


----------



## yshakanand (3 mo ago)

tayal1983 said:


> Hi, thanks for info. Have checked now on Indian website. it is showing PROCESSED. Any idea how much time it would take more to OCI Card to deliver to VFS Sydney office. (And from Sydney to us by post- 5/6days).
> 
> Documents Printing StatusPROCESSED


Did you received the OCI Card?


----------



## vish1985 (Nov 10, 2015)

tayal1983 said:


> Hi, thanks for info. Have checked now on Indian website. it is showing PROCESSED. Any idea how much time it would take more to OCI Card to deliver to VFS Sydney office. (And from Sydney to us by post- 5/6days).
> 
> Documents Printing StatusPROCESSED


Did you received OCI now?


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

Is anyone applied for OCI on September 2022? Any update? For both OCI and passport surrender still it says under process.


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

tayal1983 said:


> Here's my timeline.
> 08.08.22 sent application by post. Submitted surrender documents and OCI together in the same post.
> 11.08.22 Australia Post tracking confirmation said it was received at VFS Sydney centre)
> 22.08.22 Text msg from VFS "Your application has been received and is under assessment
> ...


Hi 
Can we apply for Surrender of Citizenship and Passport Cancellation along with OCI application or they have to be done one after the other


----------



## vish1985 (Nov 10, 2015)

jawahar84 said:


> Is anyone applied for OCI on September 2022? Any update? For both OCI and passport surrender still it says under process.


My application was accepted on 15th Sept and status changed Document Printed on 21st October 2022.
Received message from VFS that my application approved on 25/10/2022, my cancelled pp and surrender certificate came from VFS on 26/10/2022


----------



## vish1985 (Nov 10, 2015)

ssood143 said:


> Hi
> Can we apply for Surrender of Citizenship and Passport Cancellation along with OCI application or they have to be done one after the other


You can do it one go, the surrender and renunciation happen first and they will issue OCI


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

vish1985 said:


> My application was accepted on 15th Sept and status changed Document Printed on 21st October 2022.
> Received message from VFS that my application approved on 25/10/2022, my cancelled pp and surrender certificate came from VFS on 26/10/2022


Thank you for your reply.
Yesterday they changed my status. I don't know how long will it take after this


----------



## vish1985 (Nov 10, 2015)

jawahar84 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> Yesterday they changed my status. I don't know how long will it take after this
> View attachment 102500


Looks like it will take 3 weeks approx. from date of processed to receive by courier


----------



## tayal1983 (Dec 16, 2021)

Hi,
Got my OCI Card yesterday. It took 2weeks from


tayal1983 said:


> Here's my timeline.
> 08.08.22 sent application by post. Submitted surrender documents and OCI together in the same post.
> 11.08.22 Australia Post tracking confirmation said it was received at VFS Sydney centre)
> 22.08.22 Text msg from VFS "Your application has been received and is under assessment
> ...


14.10.22 Status changed to Pr


tayal1983 said:


> Hi, thanks for info. Have checked now on Indian website. it is showing PROCESSED. Any idea how much time it would take more to OCI Card to deliver to VFS Sydney office. (And from Sydney to us by post- 5/6days).
> 
> Documents Printing StatusPROCESSED


Hi,
Received my OCI Card on 26th October by post.


----------



## rubens83 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey guys, not sure if this is the best place but I wanted some advice from all of you.
I'll be getting my citizenship on 25th Nov. I Plan to apply for an urgent passport. So ideally by 1-2nd Dec If I apply for renunciation and OCI together, what are the chances of getting it by last week of January? I have an urgent trip coming up on 31st Jan.
This would be for me, my wife and 4yr old daughter.

Also, I notice I am unable to book an appointment on vfs site so is our only option is sending (and receiving ) by post?

Thanks


----------



## vish1985 (Nov 10, 2015)

rubens83 said:


> Hey guys, not sure if this is the best place but I wanted some advice from all of you.
> I'll be getting my citizenship on 25th Nov. I Plan to apply for an urgent passport. So ideally by 1-2nd Dec If I apply for renunciation and OCI together, what are the chances of getting it by last week of January? I have an urgent trip coming up on 31st Jan.
> This would be for me, my wife and 4yr old daughter.
> 
> ...


Take three passport application forms from Australia Post today, prefill it except Citizenship evidence number and keep everything ready. You will get passport in 2-3 working days after lodging at Australia post office. (Passport processing itself has 8-12 weeks delay if you go normal)
Regarding OCI the processing time is 8-12 weeks for application accepted at VFS to receiving the OCI card on courier. Based on your dates it will be bit tough to get the OCI by 25 th Jan considering you apply OCI and renunciation by 10th of Dec after getting all documents.
Better apply visit visa for 1 year / 5 year multiple entry this time


----------



## rubens83 (Mar 20, 2017)

vish1985 said:


> Take three passport application forms from Australia Post today, prefill it except Citizenship evidence number and keep everything ready. You will get passport in 2-3 working days after lodging at Australia post office. (Passport processing itself has 8-12 weeks delay if you go normal)
> Regarding OCI the processing time is 8-12 weeks for application accepted at VFS to receiving the OCI card on courier. Based on your dates it will be bit tough to get the OCI by 25 th Jan considering you apply OCI and renunciation by 10th of Dec after getting all documents.
> Better apply visit visa for 1 year / 5 year multiple entry this time


Thanks a lot Vish for that timeline guide. Yeh we applied for my new born passport normally. It's been 9 weeks and still nothing.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rubens83 said:


> Hey guys, not sure if this is the best place but I wanted some advice from all of you.
> I'll be getting my citizenship on 25th Nov. I Plan to apply for an urgent passport. So ideally by 1-2nd Dec If I apply for renunciation and OCI together, what are the chances of getting it by last week of January? I have an urgent trip coming up on 31st Jan.
> This would be for me, my wife and 4yr old daughter.
> 
> ...


There is a 2 month delay in getting the OCI card after you apply for cancellation and OCI together 
Moreover in your timeline there is a 3 week holidays from mid December to 1st week of January 
So there is no way you can get the OCI card before your travel date
Your options are either to use the Indian passport for this trip or take an Indian visa
Cheers


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

rubens83 said:


> Hey guys, not sure if this is the best place but I wanted some advice from all of you.
> I'll be getting my citizenship on 25th Nov. I Plan to apply for an urgent passport. So ideally by 1-2nd Dec If I apply for renunciation and OCI together, what are the chances of getting it by last week of January? I have an urgent trip coming up on 31st Jan.
> This would be for me, my wife and 4yr old daughter.
> 
> ...


Hi

Normally it will take 10 days to update on the Aus passport website if you are applying online after your citizenship ceremony. If you get a manual application from the post office means you can apply after one week. The main thing is you have to apply express passport which is an additional $225. Then you will receive a passport within 1 to 2 weeks. After that only you can apply for OCI and passport surrender. Normally it will 8 to 12 weeks to receive your OCI. Moreover, you have to consider the Christmas and new year holidays as well. So there is no possibility to get your OCI before your journey date.


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

vish1985 said:


> Looks like it will take 3 weeks approx. from date of processed to receive by courier


Thanks Vish


----------



## anuapply (Aug 21, 2016)

Guys, 
I am confused, in the OCI application, are these supposed to be Indian passport details or Australian Passport details ?


----------



## ojha (Sep 29, 2018)

Sharing my experience so that all of you can use as a reference and relax.
OCI Tracker website - Status-Enquiry

Renounciation and OCI application processing time

19 August 22
Both Renounciation and OCI application submitted at Auspost weatern Sydney suburb

22 August 2022
Reached VFS Global Kent Street Sydney

24 August 22
Money deducted from account for both Renounciation and OCI

25 August 2022
Acknowledgement from The Consulate General of India in Sydney received via sms and email - Now OCI tracking showing UNDER-PROCESS

22 Septmeber 2022
Renounciation confirmation and
Old Indian Passport with cancelled stamp reached house today

21 October 2022
Status PROCESSED
OCI number showing on OCI tracker website

1 Nov 2022
Dispatched as per vfsglobal mail.
Still showing PROCESSED on Oci tracker

2nd November 2022 
Yay! Received OCI Card at house just today. (weird that Oci tracker app still showing PROCESSED )


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

Sharing my experience so that all of you can use as a reference and relax.
OCI Tracker website - Status-Enquiry

Renunciation and OCI application processing time

8th Sep 22
Both Renunciation and OCI applications submitted at Auspost to Melbourne

9th Sep 2022
Reached VFS Global Melbourne

16th Sep 22
Money deducted from the account for both Renunciation and OCI

1st Oct 2022
Acknowledgment from The Consulate General of India received via SMS and email - Now OCI tracking showing UNDER-PROCESS

26th October 2022
Status PROCESSED
OCI number showing on OCI tracker website

3rd Nov 2022
Dispatched as per vfsglobal mail.
Still showing PROCESSED on Oci tracker

4th November 2022
Yay! Received OCI Card ( Oci tracker app still showing PROCESSED ) 

4th Nov 2022
Dispatched as per vfsglobal mail.
Still showing PROCESSED on Surrender Passport

7th Nov 2022
Renunciation confirmation and
An old Indian Passport with canceled stamp reached the house


----------



## tayal1983 (Dec 16, 2021)

jawahar84 said:


> Sharing my experience so that all of you can use as a reference and relax.
> OCI Tracker website - Status-Enquiry
> 
> Renunciation and OCI application processing time
> ...


Hi,
My kids OCI application got acknowledged on 7th Sep-22, but still pending. Any email/ Contact number where i can request for expediting the process.
Thanks


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

OCI Application
Spouse application Acknowledged and CC Charged 03Oct2022 - Under Process
Self application Acknowledged and CC Charged 06Oct2022 - Under Process
Kids application acknowledged and CC charged 27Oct2022 - Under Process


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

vish1985 said:


> You can do it one go, the surrender and renunciation happen first and they will issue OCI


So, just 1 checklist document for OCI and renunciation or do we need to do a separate checklist for renunciation?
This one enough for both? https://www.vfsglobal.com/one-pager/india/australia/oci/English/pdf/oci-checklist-updated-new.pdf


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mithung said:


> So, just 1 checklist document for OCI and renunciation or do we need to do a separate checklist for renunciation?
> This one enough for both? https://www.vfsglobal.com/one-pager/india/australia/oci/English/pdf/oci-checklist-updated-new.pdf


There is a separate checklist for renunciation 


https://www.vfsglobal.com/one-pager/india/australia/passport-services/english/pdf/renunciation-of-indian-citizenship-and-surrender-of-indian-passports-checklist-nov-2021.pdf


Cheers


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

jawahar84 said:


> Sharing my experience so that all of you can use as a reference and relax.
> OCI Tracker website - Status-Enquiry
> 
> Renunciation and OCI application processing time
> ...


Did you submit both oci and renunciation application together in one envelope . How did you ensure that they consider it as two applications in one envelope.

with respect to fee , has it to be an Aus credit card only as I just have aus debit card


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssood143 said:


> Did you submit both oci and renunciation application together in one envelope . How did you ensure that they consider it as two applications in one envelope.
> 
> with respect to fee , has it to be an Aus credit card only as I just have aus debit card


Just make 2 separate sets of documents and put them in a full size A4 envelope
I put both the applications in 2 separate transparent folders 
They will process both the applications
You can recheck with VFS for debit card payment, but I really doubt it
Cheers


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Oci application acknowledged on 3rd oct on oci website with renunciation done prior to applying for oci.

Any idea, when can I expect oci card application processed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rainy_Season said:


> Oci application acknowledged on 3rd oct on oci website with renunciation done prior to applying for oci.
> 
> Any idea, when can I expect oci card application processed.


Have you received the OCI card?
Cheers


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

NB said:


> Have you received the OCI card?
> Cheers


Nope. Still under process


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rainy_Season said:


> Nope. Still under process


Looks like we will have to do a signature campaign to draw the attention of the CGI to the delay in processing by both VFS and CGI
I applied for OCI and surrender of passport together in the last week of October, acknowledged by VFS only on 11th Nov received by CGI on 17th Nov
Cheers


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

NB said:


> Looks like we will have to do a signature campaign to draw the attention of the CGI to the delay in processing by both VFS and CGI
> I applied for OCI and surrender of passport together in the last week of October, acknowledged by VFS only on 11th Nov received by CGI on 17th Nov
> Cheers


Yeah, very slow , specially in australia compared to other countries.


----------



## rubens83 (Mar 20, 2017)

hey team, quick question a bit unrelated to the topic. Do I need Aus passport for Indian renunciation, I see in checklist they have it but we need to travel urgently and I wanted to apply for renunciation straight after citizenship. Aus passports will take time.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rubens83 said:


> hey team, quick question a bit unrelated to the topic. Do I need Aus passport for Indian renunciation, I see in checklist they have it but we need to travel urgently and I wanted to apply for renunciation straight after citizenship. Aus passports will take time.
> Thanks


Without an Australian passport in hand, you cannot surrender your Indian citizenship
If you need to travel urgently, you can delay your ceremony 
Cheers


----------



## rubens83 (Mar 20, 2017)

NB said:


> Without an Australian passport in hand, you cannot surrender your Indian citizenship
> If you need to travel urgently, you can delay your ceremony
> Cheers


Thanks mate. I am already a citizen and have the certificate. I have emailed VFX as well to check. Will msg here when/if I get a reply. 
was curious if anyone else here had to do it the same way before getting OZ passport


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rubens83 said:


> Thanks mate. I am already a citizen and have the certificate. I have emailed VFX as well to check. Will msg here when/if I get a reply.
> was curious if anyone else here had to do it the same way before getting OZ passport


There is nothing to ask
If you see the form online for surrender of Indian citizenship, it clearly asks for the Australian passport number
Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Rainy_Season said:


> Oci application acknowledged on 3rd oct on oci website with renunciation done prior to applying for oci.
> 
> Any idea, when can I expect oci card application processed.


8 weeks...


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

OCI Update 

Acknowledged and charged on 03Oct - OCI posted dispatch notice recieved.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> OCI Application
> Spouse application Acknowledged and CC Charged 03Oct2022 - Under Process
> Self application Acknowledged and CC Charged 06Oct2022 - Under Process
> Kids application acknowledged and CC charged 27Oct2022 - Under Process


OCI Update....
Spouse application Acknowledged and CC Charged 03Oct2022 - Recieved on 01Dec
Self application Acknowledged and CC Charged 06Oct2022 - Recieved on 05Dec

Kids application is still under process


----------



## apurba11 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi guys, could you be able to guide me here please. Recently We got Australian citizenship, waiting for OCI. My fimilies travelled to India with 1 year visa, multiple entry, continuous stay 90 days max. OCI have not come yet. Is there any way to raise a request / to stay beyond 90 days? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apurba11 said:


> Hi guys, could you be able to guide me here please. Recently We got Australian citizenship, waiting for OCI. My fimilies travelled to India with 1 year visa, multiple entry, continuous stay 90 days max. OCI have not come yet. Is there any way to raise a request / to stay beyond 90 days? Thanks


You can use the feedback form on the CGI website 
You can also draw the attention of mea y posting on Facebook or Twitter 
Cheers


----------



## lndian (1 mo ago)

Applied 28th Oct
Status Changed to Processed on OCI website - 25th Nov
The status on the VFS website still says the application is received and is under assessment.

Travelling on 18th Dec to India. What are my chances are getting the OCI before the travel date?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lndian said:


> Applied 28th Oct
> Status Changed to Processed on OCI website - 25th Nov
> The status on the VFS website still says the application is received and is under assessment.
> 
> Travelling on 18th Dec to India. What are my chances are getting the OCI before the travel date?


Virtually NIL
Most application are taking 2 months from the date of application 
Cheers


----------



## lndian (1 mo ago)

NB said:


> Virtually NIL
> Most application are taking 2 months from the date of application
> Cheers


Even if the Document printing status says 'processed'? I have seen people receive their OCI 10-12 days after the status changed to "processed".


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lndian said:


> Even if the Document printing status says 'processed'? I have seen people receive their OCI 10-12 days after the status changed to "processed".


Time will tell 
Cheers


----------



## lndian (1 mo ago)

Status updated to "*Your application has been assessed by the High Commission/Consulate General of India and is being returned to the centre where you applied.*" on VFS website. On OCI website it still says "Processed".


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lndian said:


> Status updated to "*Your application has been assessed by the High Commission/Consulate General of India and is being returned to the centre where you applied.*" on VFS website. On OCI website it still says "Processed".


It will show the same message even when you have the card in hand
There is a lot of delay in updating their website


----------



## lndian (1 mo ago)

Received an SMS and email about the card being dispatched via courier. Should receive it in a day or two. Whole process took about 6 weeks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lndian said:


> Received an SMS and email about the card being dispatched via courier. Should receive it in a day or two. Whole process took about 6 weeks.


Awesome
Cheers


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

My timeline:
Acknowledgement by VFS (for both renunciation and application of OCI) – 23rd November 2022
Received surrendered Indian passport – 12th December 2022
Status of OCI as of today – Under Process

We have tickets booked for India for 26th January 2023. I hope I get the OCI in the next couple of weeks. What are the chances?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yashsr said:


> My timeline:
> Acknowledgement by VFS (for both renunciation and application of OCI) – 23rd November 2022
> Received surrendered Indian passport – 12th December 2022
> Status of OCI as of today – Under Process
> ...


I applied on 28th November and received the OCI a week back
I am in Melbourne 
Check in the CGI website if it’s printed or not 
Cheers


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

NB said:


> I applied on 28th November and received the OCI a week back
> I am in Melbourne
> Check in the CGI website if it’s printed or not
> Cheers


I am tracking my OCI on the following link and it says 'UNDER PROCESS'





Status-Enquiry







ociservices.gov.in





Can you please send me the link to the CGI website?


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

NB said:


> I applied on 28th November and received the OCI a week back
> I am in Melbourne


Congratulations


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yashsr said:


> I am tracking my OCI on the following link and it says 'UNDER PROCESS'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are checking at the correct link
Cheers


----------

